
Google Cloud Issue Summary [pdf] - chmars
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en//appsstatus/ir/l6t5py0jbfa7em8.pdf
======
chmars
'On June 30, Google's email delivery service was targeted in what we believe
was an attempt to bypass spam classification.'

